# Herunterfahren Ausschalten wenn CPU zu heiß wird -&gt; wie geht das?



## sneipa (22. Mai 2005)

*Herunterfahren Ausschalten wenn CPU zu heiß wird -> wie geht das?*

Hi,
immer wenn ich Games wie Act of War oder Boiling Point zocke, fährt mien PC nach kurzer Zeit herunter...
Ich denke, dass es daran liegt, dass der CPU wärmer wird.
Jetzt habe ich zwei Fragen:

1) Wie kann ich das Herunterfahren ausschalten?
2) Wie kann man die Temperatur während dem Zocken einsehen?


MFG, sneipa


----------



## cuby (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herunterfahren Ausschalten wenn CPU zu heiß wird -> wie geht das?*



			
				sneipa am 22.05.2005 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> immer wenn ich Games wie Act of War oder Boiling Point zocke, fährt mien PC nach kurzer Zeit herunter...
> Ich denke, dass es daran liegt, dass der CPU wärmer wird.
> Jetzt habe ich zwei Fragen:
> ...



1) Schau mal im Bios
2) Bei manchen Mainboard Herstellern gibt's extra Tools, ansonsten könntest du mal Motherboard Monitor ausprobieren...


----------



## MICHI123 (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herunterfahren Ausschalten wenn CPU zu heiß wird -> wie geht das?*



			
				sneipa am 22.05.2005 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> immer wenn ich Games wie Act of War oder Boiling Point zocke, fährt mien PC nach kurzer Zeit herunter...
> Ich denke, dass es daran liegt, dass der CPU wärmer wird.
> Jetzt habe ich zwei Fragen:
> ...



also ich hatte ein tool bei meinem Mainboard dabei, das nennt sich "asus Probe"
das überwacht für mich die temperatur vom cpu. das programm kann man sich unter windows angucken, und wenns zu heiss wird, oder der lüfter aussetzt, dann meldet sich das programm.
guck mal in der taskleiste ob da irgendein program sitzt, was so aussieht als würde es die temperatur überwachen.

aber vielleicht ist das garnicht so schlimm, wenn er nicht runterfahren würde, würde er vielleicht überhitzen, ist der übertaktet?


----------



## X-Ray3 (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herunterfahren Ausschalten wenn CPU zu heiß wird -> wie geht das?*



			
				sneipa am 22.05.2005 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> immer wenn ich Games wie Act of War oder Boiling Point zocke, fährt mien PC nach kurzer Zeit herunter...
> Ich denke, dass es daran liegt, dass der CPU wärmer wird.
> Jetzt habe ich zwei Fragen:
> ...



Das automatische Herunterfahren ist warscheinlich eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme und schützt deine CPU vor dem Tod!
Ein vernünftiger Kühler wäre hier angebracht.
Hast du Gehäuselüfter?? (vorne und hinten mind. einen)
Zum auslesen der Temperatur kannst du z.b. den "Motherboardmonitor" nehmen .
Hier findest du den MBM:
 http://www.casemods.net/index.php?site=downloadmanager/dl&id=83
Ein Programm, welches die CPU-Temperatur aufzeichnet während des zoggens weiß ich jetzt nicht.
Wie sieht denn dein Sys aus?


----------



## Chat1000 (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herunterfahren Ausschalten wenn CPU zu heiß wird -> wie geht das?*



			
				sneipa am 22.05.2005 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> immer wenn ich Games wie Act of War oder Boiling Point zocke, fährt mien PC nach kurzer Zeit herunter...
> Ich denke, dass es daran liegt, dass der CPU wärmer wird.
> Jetzt habe ich zwei Fragen:
> ...



Also das Herunterfahen ausschalten würde ich nicht wenn es ein Hitzeproblem ist. lol. Oder willst du das der Prozessor durchbrennt???
Wenn du keine Gehäuselüfter hast kauf dir einen. Oder der CPU lüfter ist zu schwach. 

Seit wann hast du das problem???


----------



## Gralsritter (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herunterfahren Ausschalten wenn CPU zu heiß wird -> wie geht das?*

MBM kann man so einstellen, das eine SysLog Datei erzeugt wird, so kann man nach dem temperaturbedingten Runterfahren die Log Datei aufrufen und so schauen, bei welcher Temp der PC sich ausgeschaltet hat...
Vorher muss man MBM natürlich richtig einrichten.
Das Ergebnis sieht dann in etwa so aus: 

+---------------+------------+------------+------------+-----------
|                      | Case       | CPU Diode  | CPU Socket | Core 0      
+---------------+------------+------------+------------+-----------
| 12:26:25     | 24° C      | 34° C             | 32° C             | 1,79 V


----------



## sneipa (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herunterfahren Ausschalten wenn CPU zu heiß wird -> wie geht das?*



			
				X-Ray3 am 22.05.2005 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Das automatische Herunterfahren ist warscheinlich eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme und schützt deine CPU vor dem Tod!
> Ein vernünftiger Kühler wäre hier angebracht.
> Hast du Gehäuselüfter?? (vorne und hinten mind. einen)
> Zum auslesen der Temperatur kannst du z.b. den "Motherboardmonitor" nehmen .
> ...



Athlon 3000+
ATI Radeon 9800pro
512 ddr ram
Asus A7N8X-X
Gehäuselüfter hinten
nix übertaktet...

Games wie FC, D³, HL², HDR: BFM etc. laufen alle,
hab dieses Prob nur bei Act of War und Boiling Point


----------



## Kanonik (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herunterfahren Ausschalten wenn CPU zu heiß wird -> wie geht das?*



			
				sneipa am 22.05.2005 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> X-Ray3 am 22.05.2005 12:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Sicher das es Temperatur ist? Das kann auch deine Netzteil sein!
Oder ein Fehler im Spiel selbst. Fehlerberichterstattung einschalten oder im Computerverwaltung nach Fehler gucken.

MFG Peter

MFG Peter


----------



## sneipa (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herunterfahren Ausschalten wenn CPU zu heiß wird -> wie geht das?*



			
				Kanonik am 22.05.2005 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Sicher das es Temperatur ist? Das kann auch deine Netzteil sein!
> Oder ein Fehler im Spiel selbst. Fehlerberichterstattung einschalten oder im Computerverwaltung nach Fehler gucken.
> 
> ...



Nach dem PC hochfahren kommt schwerwiegender Fehler blablabla...
Mehr steht in den zwei Logs auch nicht.
Ich vermute dass es die Temp ist, da diese zwei Games ja eher CPU lastig sind.

Ich hab jetzt das Prog installiert und check mal damit meine Temp.
Wie hoch sollte die CPU Temp und die Gehäuse Temp maximal sein?

Edit:

Meine Temperaturen (plz schreibt mal ob die normal sind):

Temperatur im Desktop wenn ich nichts mache:
Gehäuse: 30°
CPU: 50°

Temperatur im Desktop wenn ich surfe, Music höre etc.
Gehäuse: 31-33°
CPU: 51-52°


Die Temperatur in Boiling Point hat die 70° Grenze nach 15 min erreicht und wäre warsch. noch weiter gestiegen, ich habe das Game dann beendet.


----------



## Gralsritter (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herunterfahren Ausschalten wenn CPU zu heiß wird -> wie geht das?*

Imho schaltet das ASUS bei 80°C ab, um deine CPU zu retten. 70°C sind nicht normal!
Habe ich selber mal erleben dürfen, weil ich den Kühler nicht sauber augesetzt hatte (war leicht verkantet).

Was hast Du für einen CPU Kühler drauf? WLP benutzt? Lüfter evtl. verdreckt?


----------



## Chat1000 (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herunterfahren Ausschalten wenn CPU zu heiß wird -> wie geht das?*

Ich hab das programm auch getest

bei mir kommt bei der 
CPU temperatur -98 °C  
und Gehäuse 18°C

da stimmt was nicht oder???


----------



## Gralsritter (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herunterfahren Ausschalten wenn CPU zu heiß wird -> wie geht das?*



			
				Chat1000 am 22.05.2005 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das programm auch getest
> 
> bei mir kommt bei der
> CPU temperatur -98 °C
> ...


Nö 

Mußt mal andere Sensoren ausprobieren...


----------

